# 125 years old



## invisible (Sep 30, 2008)

*NEW EDIT ADDED (SEE POST #9)*


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice image; I think I'd like to see it with a little more contrast however.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree,a little more contrast but not too much mind as it would take away from the texture


----------



## invisible (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for your comments, guys. I tried a more contrasty version, but what I came up with was not good enough.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Oct 5, 2008)

It's pretty interesting, the angle of it sort of distracts from the subject for me though.

Also, seeing as the edges are quite light, I think it would benefit from a dark border to really "close" the edges off and keep the picture a solid unit.


----------



## invisible (Oct 6, 2008)

Matty-Bass said:


> It's pretty interesting, the angle of it sort of distracts from the subject for me though.


Well, I shot it as I found it  One of the hinges was about to burst (this place is really 125 years old), so the door was quite crooked.



Matty-Bass said:


> Also, seeing as the edges are quite light, I think it would benefit from a dark border to really "close" the edges off and keep the picture a solid unit.


This is a great piece of advice, thanks!


----------



## Rere (Oct 7, 2008)

Interesting. Have you played around with Curves in Photoshop?


----------



## invisible (Oct 7, 2008)

My post-processing skills are almost non-existent. Feel free to play with the image if you want ...


----------



## invisible (Nov 2, 2008)

OK, it took me a while but I have come up with what I hope is a better result. I added some vignetting, some sharpening, and some contrast.



Thoughts?


----------



## Fox Paw (Nov 3, 2008)

I like both but--there's one in every crowd--I like the original better.  Good work.


----------



## invisible (Nov 6, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> I like the edited one better,  it has more contrast.





Fox Paw said:


> I like both but--there's one in every crowd--I like the original better.  Good work.


Thanks guys. I have the nagging feeling that the new version is either too sharp or too contrasty or both.


----------

